# Bayfront Rockport Home for Sale



## warrenng

Really unique house on over an acre with giant trees while you sit on your deck and look out at the sunrise. There are 4 bedroom, 2 living areas, an office, and a large kitchen plus a butlers pantry in the main house. The guest house has a small kitchen and breakfast area, living area, and large, open sleeping area. There is a large pool, hot tub, gazebo, and a private fishing pier. This home is perfect for a large group or a nice private place to relax and look out over the water. 

Probably the coolest feature of this house is the way they incorporated antique doors and fixtures into it so you have modern conveniences with that old Rockport. Really amazing home on what is thought to be the highest point in Rockport. Address is 1191 Fulton Beach Road in Rockport. $1,799,000. 3950 sq feet Warren with Weichert Realtors, 979-574-1722


----------



## warrenng

Price Reduced to $1,675,900


----------

